# Quilling and irritability



## harleyx (Nov 9, 2014)

So I've had Harley for almost 3 weeks now and it's been a long journey. Right after I got her she got a URI, and right in the second week of giving her the medicine, she began quilling.

She's been really grumpy and I'm assuming it's because it's painful growing the new quills but I was wondering if theres anything I can do to help her. Every time I barely touch her she jumps and hisses at me and it's really upsetting. Whenever I take her out I try to just keep her on my stomach and stay still so she can at least lay with me. 

Also how long does quilling last, this has been going on for about a week and a half now. I also know it's not from mites because I took a flashlight and examined her skin and didn't see any white specks moving.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Quilling can last anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks. However, you can't be positive it's not a mites infestation simply by examining her skin for white flecks. Both hedgies I've had with mites never had any visible signs on the skin, and only through an actual skin scrape at the vet were they found. Is the skin flaky? Is she scratching a lot? Irritability is common during quilling, and if that is the only issue right now, you might want to try an oatmeal bath. It can help sooth the skin and hopefully relax her a bit. When I bathe my hedgie I always have a warm fresh-from-the-dryer towel for him to cuddle into and dry off.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You can also apply a drop or two of oil to the skin (not the quills). I use Vitamin E oil but flaxseed oil works too as well as Olive Oil. Be careful not to over do it as you can have a very greasy hedgie and the skin won't be able to breathe.


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Quilling can last for a while. I have a girl who is about 6 months old who is quilling again already, and I got her at about 7 weeks old. 

Some hedgehogs just take time to get used to you, and their new surroundings. Not all hedgies are snuggly and laid back. Some make them work for their trust. Some are defensive most of their lives, but we all love them anyway.

I have another female who is a "rescue". She was actually pretty well taken care of, but she is my most defensive hog. I don't know alot about her background. I have had her about 6 weeks and she is still pretty defensive at about 6 months old. However, consistent handling has helped her go from popping and huffing at just me breathing in her direction to huffing and popping at when I move around. She still raises her quills a lot, but she will lower them, walk around on me, and even sleep on me out in the open. It seems to take her some time to realize that either nothing is going to happen to her when she's out, or that I am not going to leave her a lone.

The best thing you can do is just handle her consistently, and not react to any of her defensive measures. Don't jerk your hand away when she pops, hisses, huffs, etc. Just keep petting her, holding her, keeping calm and collected. If you leave her alone when she's being defensive, she learns that she gets to be left alone when you do.. you do not want to reinforce that behavior. 

I also have another female who I adopted as a retired breeder who was adopted out to me with just an okay rating for temperament. She seems to just huff a lot like she's "talking" more than anything. Each hedgehog has their quirks.. that's what makes them such neat animals!


----------

